# Food on Click



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I have hailed these in the past as being very good service, however after 1.5 hours after placing the order i call the customer service to find ut where the order is and lo and behold i am told that oh dear there is a problem in the system and the order has not been placed. they strangely don't have my contact details to call and tll me even though i must have placed over 50 orders with them and they were waiting for me to get in touch with them to tell me about the problem. 

they don't give a damn about the inconvenience and won't do anything about it, basically took the lines of tough sh1t and the company who i wanted to order the food from apparently don't give a rats arse either so after 2 hours and no food i am very grumpy, very hungry and would recommend that noone orders from here again!!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Learn to cook!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I use them regularly and they've always been good at resolving disputes for me.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

go on a diet


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had problem with them too. They are just not organised enough.

@ultramind & bigjimbo - your response are unsuitable and unnnecessary.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I have had problem with them too. They are just not organised enough.
> 
> @ultramind & bigjimbo - your response are unsuitable and unnnecessary.
> 
> -


The thing is though, think about the opportunity, to bring proper western service to a consumer led society that is basically lazy and can't be arsed to go across the road to the little "supermarket" to get some water - they want delivery.

Again, another good idea spoiled by the mechanics of it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a co-worker who practically lives off of it. He said there have been a few problems where delivery has been very long but overall is quite happy with it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i am quite happy with foodonclick as well *fingers crossed*
The delay in delivery times usually is to do with the restaurants themselves (unless as in nat_c's case there was some issue with the system)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, a lot of times, once the business has built up a good client base, customer service goes straight out the window. It's a common problem everywhere (including back home, 1st day = 1st class service, 2nd day = we no longer care!).

I love take-away meals but throw in the fact that I would have either starved or no longer be hungry by the time my meal arrives, I just choose to eat junk food.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I use them on a regular basis and am satisfied with their service.. Actually this website is the Dubai version of Yemeksepeti.com (a Turkish company) and they have an enormous amount of know-how on this industry. They started this service years back in Turkey in a single city with only a few restaurant and now they're active in 20 cities with over thousands of restaurants(only in Istanbul there are around 1400 restaurants you can order from, calculate the rest). From day one they've always kept customer satisfaction a real priority and even though they're the market leader in Turkey and have no real competition, after all these years they're still providing the same service quality. 

Sometimes problems happen but these are generally because of the restaurants. Till day I've never had an unsolved(they always find a way to please me) complaint. Even though it's actually the restaurants that cause you the problem but it's the service provider who solves your problems(such that if you were to call the restaurant and order and face some problems probably the restaurant wouldn't give a damn about the whole thing whereas when you order from FoodOnClick, they force the restaurant to make it up to you)..

No I have nothing to do with Food On Click but I've used their service for many years back home and thank god they've decided to expand and start operating in Dubai I can use their service here as well. I just didn't want anyone to get the wrong expression about them, because they are good!


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

What about Food Delivery Services in Dubai and Abu Dhabi Anybody used them?


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

fsharp said:


> What about Food Delivery Services in Dubai and Abu Dhabi Anybody used them?


Never used them so far as they had ridiculous delivery prices.. Besides the website is so unprofessional


----------

